# Fish Ohio Smallie....



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, what an unbelieveable day! I have no idea how many largemouths I caught but I was able to catch them on about every lure I had on me, they were gorging on shad before the cold front came through. After playing with them for a while I decided to give the school a rest so I stepped around the bend to the river for some smallie action. 1st 5 casts were all white bass so I switched from a crankbait to a carolina rigged tube. After 3 or 4 smallies I was slowly dragging my tube when something picked it up, I set the hook and the rod doubles over but I don't budge her. At first I thought it was probably a cat (too big to be a bass), but then she started peeling drag and shot to the surface for a tail walk. I gotta admit, when I saw this piggy surface I screamed like a little girl....lol She was 20" on the line and weighed in at just over 4lbs....


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about, dang son!!!! Good for you. Man I want one of those! 

was she in slack water, current or an eddy? Again, WOW!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, that is a beautiful fish, Sporto!! If I seen that on my line I would be nervous as heck, until I had it in my hands.

Way to go, congratulations.


----------



## sbeetz (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy Cow!! Thats a nice one!


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Wow nice. Very nice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just have one word for you sir... 

Holycrapohmygoshthatthingisafreakingmonstrousmeanungodlyhugeoutrageouslycrazybigfatmotherofanawesomesmallmouth!

Enough said


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BassAddict83 said:


> I just have one word for you sir...
> 
> Holycrapohmygoshthatthingisafreakingmonstrousmeanungodlyhugeoutrageouslycrazybigfatmotherofanawesomesmallmouth!


Exactly what I wanted to say but the word escaped me! 






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow nice pig man congrats 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hats off to you! One of the most impressive river smallies I've seen! Way to go!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> I just have one word for you sir...
> 
> Holycrapohmygoshthatthingisafreakingmonstrousmeanungodlyhugeoutrageouslycrazybigfatmotherofanawesomesmallmouth!
> 
> Enough said


AGREED!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

That is an OINKAPOTAMUS!!!

What river was that lurking in?

Congrats!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> I just have one word for you sir...
> 
> Holycrapohmygoshthatthingisafreakingmonstrousmeanungodlyhugeoutrageouslycrazybigfatmotherofanawesomesmallmouth!
> 
> Enough said


+1 for this post. I wanted to say that too but couldn't remember the proper spelling, and we all know how bad spelling goes over here!

Great catch

Mr. A


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice job that's a great looking smallie! That's the smallmouth I was looking for she ran away from hme I'm glad u was able 2 find her lol  congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Awesome fish man. Those 20 inchers are few and far between around here.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

heck of a fish sir, i know many of us are envious of that fish. Not to many fish OH smallies get posted on this board. Congrats


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

What a pig!

Congrats!!!


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicely done! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Yowzer! Great catch dude!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

That is a hell of a fish sporto. That thing looks bigger than 4 lbs. It is going to be hard to top that for the year for you. Must of been a serious adrenaline rush when you saw that beast on the end of the line.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice fish man. Hopefully more to come as spring heats up


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks all! I thought it was obvious (and no secret spot) where I was, I'll put it this way, I paid a cpl of bucks to park,walked past several ponds and stopped at the last one where I got into the school of largemouths & spots, then walked down the embankment that's caving in and into the river..... The funny thing is I almost quit several times after already having a great day. Rain was pouring and I kept thinking the cold front is moving through and they're done.... Thank goodness I kept casting....lol She was in a fairly straight stretch above the riffles, came off of a fairly large rock about 5 or 6 feet off the bank....


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I am jealous. That is a gorgeous fish.

Be careful about being too specific on where you got your fish. There are some meat hunters who lurk this board.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Apr 12, 2013)

B E Autiful


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Ridiculous, congratulations on a fine catch!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

GMR_Guy said:


> Be careful about being too specific on where you got your fish. There are some meat hunters who lurk this board.


The first rule of Fish Club is don't talk about Fish Club. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations on a great fish!


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice catch bud!


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gorgeous fish! Nice Catch!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice catch... trying to get over what i got and hit the waters soon


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish, Congratulations!!!


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

sporto said:


> I thought it was obvious (and no secret spot) where I was, I'll put it this way, I paid a cpl of bucks to park,walked past several ponds then walked down the embankment that's caving in and into the river.....


The exact spot I caught my PB Smallie a couple of weeks ago.
Once again nice fish!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

We should start sharing GPS coordinates everybody. To hell with the act of actually doing real legwork to find a great spot.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sporto is sick lol ur still a [email protected]#%%y

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

You might want to modify your post... I have never even fished that river and I know where you are talking about.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> The first rule of Fish Club is don't talk about Fish Club.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What Fish Club? Is there a Fish Club?


...YeaI know exactly where you were.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

One eyed Freddie-come on down and let's get out on the water! Everyone else....relax, it's a freakin' public park and I catch fish all up and down the river, there's nothing magic about where I entered the water at....There's no reason to turn every single thread on this site negative....


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

was that the LMR


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

sporto said:


> One eyed Freddie-come on down and let's get out on the water! Everyone else....relax, it's a freakin' public park and I catch fish all up and down the river, there's nothing magic about where I entered the water at....There's no reason to turn every single thread on this site negative....


I don't see many negative threads here so I guess I'm kind of confused. My point, if anyone googles 'fish ohio smallie' they will see this thread. 30 seconds later they know where you were..... I'm just sayin', nothing negative, just an observation. Congrats on the fish once again it was a beast!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

sporto said:


> One eyed Freddie-come on down and let's get out on the water!


That sounds like the refrain from a 70s song.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

sporto said:


> One eyed Freddie-come on down and let's get out on the water! Everyone else....relax, it's a freakin' public park and I catch fish all up and down the river, there's nothing magic about where I entered the water at....*There's no reason to turn every single thread on this site negative.*...



Exactly what I was thinking the whole time reading this. 

Incredibly nice fish sporto!! I don't know what I'd do if I had a 20" smallie on the end of my line.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

co-angler said:


> We should start sharing GPS coordinates everybody. To hell with the act of actually doing real legwork to find a great spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not to be a smart ass but if you have the gps turned on on most smart phones when taking a picture they will actually save latitude and longitude to the actual details of each photo and there are ways to pull those details of other peoples pictures so i read.. Never tried it but if Google mapped exact spots just by details of a few of my pictures

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

dstiner86 said:


> Not to be a smart ass but if you have the gps turned on on most smart phones when taking a picture they will actually save latitude and longitude to the actual details of each photo and there are ways to pull those details of other peoples pictures so i read.. Never tried it but if Google mapped exact spots just by details of a few of my pictures
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is absolutely true! 

I think everyone needs to relax about giving up locations, I mean isn't this where you post reports? Giving up a location where fish are is like giving up the location where a McDonald's is. We have a plethora of creeks and streams within a 70 mile radius of this area. I think that someone giving up the location of an exact fish and it means more people go fishing there also means that those people are giving up a spot somewhere else that I can catch the fish that they couldn't.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

TRAILGATOR said:


> This is absolutely true!
> 
> I think everyone needs to relax about giving up locations, I mean isn't this where you post reports? Giving up a location where fish are is like giving up the location where a McDonald's is. We have a plethora of creeks and streams within a 70 mile radius of this area. I think that someone giving up the location of an exact fish and it means more people go fishing there also means that those people are giving up a spot somewhere else that I can catch the fish that they couldn't.


If that's the way you feel, then why don't you post the exact location of all those hybrids you are catching? I'm not interested in finding out, but you could open up another spot for yourself to catch fish. Just applying that logic to your situation 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

''''''''''


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> If that's the way you feel, then why don't you post the exact location of all those hybrids you are catching? I'm not interested in finding out, but you could open up another spot for yourself to catch fish. Just applying that logic to your situation
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Considering I picked up 2 kitchen trash bags worth of trash, with plenty more to pick up, in a 300 yard radius of the spot I figured it wasn't any secret.

Plus, How do you think I got the spot?...It was my first visit there.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

TRAILGATOR said:


> This is absolutely true!
> 
> I think everyone needs to relax about giving up locations, I mean isn't this where you post reports? Giving up a location where fish are is like giving up the location where a McDonald's is. We have a plethora of creeks and streams within a 70 mile radius of this area. I think that someone giving up the location of an exact fish and it means more people go fishing there also means that those people are giving up a spot somewhere else that I can catch the fish that they couldn't.


This topic has been beat to death on this board. If you feel that sharing a spot on this board doesn't affect its integrity, you couldn't be further from the truth. I know I, as well as many others on this board, have put in hundreds of hours finding spots on the river. If you do a simple google search, all of the information posted will come up. Posting reports does not mean posting locations. Now this particular spot may not be harmed by sharing its location, but I can think of a few spots that have been getting a lot of attention lately and were very crowded the last time I went to them. This board is the cause of that because I see the reports where the locations are given away. When you see somebody with a stringer of smallmouth in your honeyhole, you may think twice about giving away too much detail. There are a lot of lurkers on this board. Look at how many people have viewed this thread alone. Do you think they are all members? No. I think Coangler and Garrettmyers are just trying to say be a little more careful.

At any rate, that is a very impressive fish! Congrats, well done sir!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> This topic has been beat to death on this board. If you feel that sharing a spot on this board doesn't affect its integrity, you couldn't be further from the truth. I know I, as well as many others on this board, have put in hundreds of hours finding spots on the river. If you do a simple google search, all of the information posted will come up. Posting reports does not mean posting locations. Now this particular spot may not be harmed by sharing its location, but I can think of a few spots that have been getting a lot of attention lately and were very crowded the last time I went to them. This board is the cause of that because I see the reports where the locations are given away. When you see somebody with a stringer of smallmouth in your honeyhole, you may think twice about giving away too much detail. There are a lot of lurkers on this board. Look at how many people have viewed this thread alone. Do you think they are all members? No. I think Coangler and Garrettmyers are just trying to say be a little more careful.
> 
> At any rate, that is a very impressive fish! Congrats, well done sir!
> 
> ...


I completely understand where you are coming from....For myself, I don't really give "GPS" locations of my post (other than my pic details) mainly because of this example of scrutiny that everyone gives.


----------



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

TRAILGATOR said:


> Considering I picked up 2 kitchen trash bags worth of trash, with plenty more to pick up, in a 300 yard radius of the spot I figured it wasn't any secret.
> 
> Plus, How do you think I got the spot?...It was my first visit there.


Since you are offering out spots, tell me where to catch hybrids plx. I've never caught one


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

From an In-fisherman article...

Nearly all published studies on summer (defined here as postspawn, from mid-June through mid-August) movements have been based on recaptures of marked fish and have concluded that smallmouth bass stay within a relatively small area of a stream or river, often a single pool, unless environmental conditions become extreme, Lyons and Kanehl wrote. For example, in Jordan Creek (central Illinois), Larimore (1952) found that most tagged smallmouth bass had home pools that they rarely left during the summer, and that they occupied the same pools in successive years. During severe drought, smallmouth bass moved over a mile downstream as their habitat dried up, but returned when the drought ended.
Studies in Indiana (Gerking, 1953, 1959) discovered much the same thing. Smallmouths in those streams remained within reaches less than 365 yards long, and tagged fish were found in the same pools for several years in a row during summer. On the Snake River along the Idaho-Washington border, Munther (1970) reported that most recaptured individuals came from the same pool where they were tagged, and 95 percent were recaptured within .75 miles of their release point.


Hmmm.... makes giving up an exact spot verses just saying the Whitewater seem like a very bad idea to me.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

What Matulemj said! 

As someone that fished the WW a lot last year and fished that pool quite often it sucks to see it put out there for all the lurkers.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

co-angler said:


> We should start sharing GPS coordinates everybody. To hell with the act of actually doing real legwork to find a great spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




You really did the leg work looking for stripers...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=213462

The guys at bps shared location with a stranger. There is nothing wrong with helping people about depths, lures, etc. Only share spots with friends. Everybody has had help at one time or another.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> You really did the leg work looking for stripers...
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=213462.


Bazinga!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> You really did the leg work looking for stripers...
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=213462
> 
> The guys at bps shared location with a stranger. There is nothing wrong with helping people about depths, lures, etc. Only share spots with friends. Everybody has had help at one time or another.


So you pick out the one time someone helped him? I don't think his point was to never help someone, it was to not put it on a public forum that anyone can access. Had he shared the spot that the guys at BPS gave him in this public forum, you would have a point- unfortunately for you, you don't.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> You really did the leg work looking for stripers...
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=213462
> 
> The guys at bps shared location with a stranger. There is nothing wrong with helping people about depths, lures, etc. Only share spots with friends. Everybody has had help at one time or another.


Apples and oranges LK. 

I practically live at BPS and those fellas knew me. Not like it was the first time we had shared info. What I posted was the condensed version of accounts. Also, I had been to the very spot I caught those hybrids countless times watching others catching them.
Do I put in the legwork? Hell yes.
Also-
The spot in question regarding this post is also a spot I fish regularly as do a lot of people. I have fished the WW for years and went from knowing nothing about it to practically guiding on it.

So, am I passionate about guarding a good thing? Damn right! Would I do it again? Absolutely! Have you ever had a good thing ruined because of over exposure? I'd bet the farm the answer is yes. I know I have.
Shame on me for being one of the few people replying to this thread 
for being spot on right.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I want everyone to get along. There is another recent thread where jimmy mac was asking what river a guy was fishing and he got flamed. There is nothing wrong with having a starting point. Like if I post a pic of a muskie out of cc and I call it lake x cause I don't want to jeopardize my spot.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree with Coangler and Garret. I think its okay to remind people here there are lurkers and other people reading the forums. And unfortunately not everyone is an upstanding fisherman, outdoors-man, etc as most of our members here are. 

There are some unscrupulous people perusing the net looking for spots they can't wait to go drop some jugs with trotlines into in the evening and clean a spot out. I just shared a similar story over on the other thread about who is reading our fishing reports. 

I have no problem with harvesting fish and do it myself even. You just should always keep in mind that not everyone does it responsibly or even legally. Hell, I cant tell you the number of times I've ran into people without a fishing licensees even out fishing the rivers. Bottom line is a fishery isn't an endless supply, but there are people out there that will treat it that way. I'm inclined to not help those people out.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> I want everyone to get along. There is another recent thread where jimmy mac was asking what river a guy was fishing and he got flamed. There is nothing wrong with having a starting point. Like if I post a pic of a muskie out of cc and I call it lake x cause I don't want to jeopardize my spot.


Obviously, considering you pulled up a post someone wrote forever ago to prove a point, it seems like you're trying really hard to make sure everyone behaves. No one needs a babysitter. No body was "flaming" anybody. People are just advising others to be a little more cautious when posting locations. 

No body is even really saying NOT to share their honey holes with others. If you want to, that's your business. However, this is why God created private messages. Send a PM. It's that simple. 

Co-angler never stated where he was, just that he got some "intel" from people at BPS. This does not really prove your point and seems like a pathetic attempt to say "Gotchya!"

Let's not make this into something it's not. Just be careful. Plain and simple. 

Again, nice catch! Congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

one more post cause I'm laughing reading all you guys getting your panties bunched up.... If where I caught that fish is what you'd consider a "honey hole"...lol IT'S A PUBLIC PARK! Here's some "top secret" information for all those lurkers out there trying to steal your fish, did you know you can get maps with ALL the public access points from the ODNR or their website that maps out exactly where you can enter each river in Ohio, incld GMR, LMR, WW, Stillwater...etc.. As I said before, if this was somewhere I found a pull-off and a way to hike into a secluded area I wouldn't have shared that info....If you want to stop people from messing up public fishing spots (and I do) then start a fishing consortium to put pressure on the ODNR to START enforcing littler laws, it's a goddamn embarrassment that every single public bank site whether lake or river is loaded with butts, beer cans, and liver containers....


co-angler said:


> Apples and oranges LK.
> 
> I practically live at BPS and those fellas knew me. Not like it was the first time we had shared info. What I posted was the condensed version of accounts. Also, I had been to the very spot I caught those hybrids countless times watching others catching them.
> Do I put in the legwork? Hell yes.
> ...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

sporto said:


> did you know you can get maps with ALL the public access points from the ODNR or their website that maps out exactly where you can enter each river in Ohio, incld GMR, LMR, WW, Stillwater...etc..


Sporto , this is part of the legwork of which I speak. Couple that with satellite imagery and countless hours on the water, you are endorsing my argument 



sporto said:


> it's a goddamn embarrassment that every single public bank site whether lake or river is loaded with butts, beer cans, and liver containers....



_Couldn't agree with you more! Now, multiply that times 10 (partly because you are contributing to traffic) and see how you like the banks of our very well maintained and extremely clean Whitewater River. Did you know that it is the cleanest river in the state? Ask the fine owners of Green Acres to educate you some more. Sharon is the best thing that river has going for it and will back my facts _

You don't need to argue your position, but I feel you do need to reconsider the somewhat reckless 411 you include in your always impressive posts 
OR you can continue to sit back in your chair, pull up those replies that a preserving matters for the greater good, scratch your balls and laugh at how ignorant we are while you remain king on your lonely island.

I'm still not mad atcha....just confused.


----------

